# Seasoning beans



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Does anyone have about 8-10kg of green beans for new roaster seasoning? I see small batch roasters has some ethio at 4.30 a kg but this isn't for drinking.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Guy Levine said:


> ...new roaster *seasoning*...


 and that's what i *learned today*....never knew roasters needed seasoning; but now thinking about it logically i suppose it makes sense.


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

I am not an expert as only done once, but it's to act as a scrub to get rid of any manufacturing left overs, and also you roast mega dark to get the oil out of the beans to i believe lubricate/season the drum!


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Think along the lines of a WOK - it's a similar idea..


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I've seen Falcon selling 60kg seasoning sacks at £3-3.50/kg so I'm not sure you'll find much cheaper than the Ethiopian. Maybe ebay?


----------



## Guy Levine (Aug 20, 2019)

Thanks. Will check it out!


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

You could give SBR a call - they're bound to have smaller amounts than that available.


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

@Guy Levine I have around 5kg of an ancient (2016 harvest!) Brasil Santos lying around which you can have for the cost of postage. I also have a bucket of "odd ends" from assorted sacks of beans which will possibly give you another kg. Let me know if you are interested. They are of no value to me and it would free up some storage!


----------

